# Jon Stewart Leaving 'The Daily Show'



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

Not sometime very soon but this year. First Stephen Colbert and now Jon. So much enjoyment for so long and now I'll be so sad.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't be sad, there are always new comics coming along...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

I really enjoy Jon...  The Daily SHow won't ever be the same.   I wonder what he is going to do next.


----------



## charlotta (Feb 11, 2015)

Jon Stewart, my true love, is leaving me.  I am soooo in the dumps.


----------



## BobF (Feb 11, 2015)

I rarely watch those kinds of show.   But John Stewart is one of the best.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

I guess the network told him to "tone it down" and if you know him, yo know it can't!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I guess the network told him to "tone it down" and if you know him, yo know it can't!



In that case,  I don't blame him...   He shouldn't have to "tone it down"... he was wonderful!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you pretty certain about your conjecture, Jim? I hadn't heard that anywhere.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2015)

I've missed Colbert and I will greatly miss Stewart as well.  At least I can not get to sleep a littler earlier.  Sigh.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't have link but I read it on the internet.  We'll see over the next few days.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I've missed Colbert and I will greatly miss Stewart as well.  At least I can not get to sleep a littler earlier.  Sigh.



No Colbert??  He is replacing Letterman.  Oooops    Gotta go, back later cooking duties.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Not sometime very soon but this year. First Stephen Colbert and now Jon. So much enjoyment for so long and now I'll be so sad.



I so agree Josiah  I guess we'll still have our re-runs online at least.  I don't think anyone since Carson made me laugh so much as Colbert did, and Jon Stewart, well, I always enjoyed their chemistry


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No Colbert?? He is replacing Letterman. Oooops Gotta go, back later cooking duties..



I saw Stewart talk about his own departure yesterday, not sure if it was on his show or a news show, but he did make the announcement live. Colbert has been gone well over a month and will be replacing Letterman, but, it will be a different show altogether, not his kind of performance he gave on the Colbert Report show.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

I liked Colbert, didn't watch Stewart that much.  Never watched Letterman, don't care for him, but I'll probably take in a few shows now that Colbert is hosting.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

April, There is only one Stewart; I hate to see him go.

Sea, I could not stand Letterman but I'll watch Colbert too.  I hope he keeps some of his sting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

I think he'll keep some of his 'sting' AZ, it's in his blood.  Letterman, I never liked either.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, T*here is only one Stewart; I hate to see him go.*
> 
> Sea, I could not stand Letterman but I'll watch Colbert too.  I hope he keeps some of his sting.



Ditto that.  

The thing I worry about Colbert is that he was playing a character, we don't know what he's really like, but, I do imagine there will still be some zing there, I sure did love the character he portrayed.

But I do plan to tune in.  I already have to use my remote to flip channels midway during that hour as it is, but if he retains any of the old Colbert, I'm going to have quite the nights.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

A lot of people that are "playing" characters are so good at it because it is in their own personality.  I doubt I'd ever not like Colbert.
!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

Colbert is a democrat I like, when he bashes, he is an equal opportunity basher, LOL!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd kind of like to see Stewart show an interest in becoming a politician....he certainly has had a talent for Nailing much of the Stupidity that goes on in Washington.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

He really does Don, he is no dummy, and although he is way liberal, he can still see both sides.  I think a lot of people are more liberal nowadays because of the drift away from the God of the bible.  Not saying that's wrong, but I think it has a hell of a lot to do with it.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2015)

Stewart is mostly "Liberal", but he has come down pretty hard on some of the Democratic positions, too.  I would call him a Left leaning Moderate when he decides to get serious.  

One of the Strengths of this nation has been the "Separation of Church and State".  Those who would try to remove that part of our nations foundation are doing us all a great Disservice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

I think you are right about Colbert, I read one "interview" where he said he was a democrat, but some of his stuff makes me wonder "again" about the truth of the media  He kicks butt, I love him LOL!  I can agree with some liberal things, for sure, but I can also agree with some conservative  I'm open to learn, remain teachable, always


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I think you are right about Colbert, I read one "interview" where he said he was a democrat, but some of his stuff makes me wonder "again" about the truth of the media  He kicks butt, I love him LOL!  I can agree with some liberal things, for sure, but I can also agree with some conservative  I'm open to learn, remain teachable, always



I would love to know where you read that Colbert himself says he is a democrat, I've yet to see him make such a statement.  As far as I'm aware he's an independent, but, could be either or.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll find it, sec:

http://hollowverse.com/stephen-colbert/

I'm not saying this is legit, but that's what I mentioned in my previous post.  I'd love to know he's middle of the road


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I'll find it, sec:
> 
> http://hollowverse.com/stephen-colbert/
> 
> I'm not saying this is legit, but that's what I mentioned in my previous post.  I'd love to know he's middle of the road



Thanks, I've read so many things on the man it's difficult to make heads or tails of it.  It well may turn out to be he's a democrat a conservative one, but, makes no difference to me, I just thought maybe there was something out of his mouth you saw, since it changes with each report I've read.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Thanks, I've read so many things on the man it's difficult to make heads or tails of it.  It well may turn out to be he's a democrat a conservative one, but, makes no difference to me, I just thought maybe there was something out of his mouth you saw, since it changes with each report I've read.



Oh yeah, I have never spoken to him, LOL  But seriously, I just love him, I don't care what religion, what party, nothing matters to me but what comes out of his mouth, which I only get to see on tv


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, I've never seen him say he was a democrat on tv or in quotes is what I was saying but I can see that not being understood.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was piggin out on some late, taco dinner when I was reading this thread, and I have to add, the first thing that endeared me to Colbert was the fact he had a "so called" imperfect ear.  Dang, that guy could care less about his ear, I loved it!!  He is most likely, totally confident in who he is (I know I could be sadly mistaken but lets hope not).  What some people think is perfect is so not.  Sorry to bring up Hitler again, or white supremicists, but they are horribly ignorant as to what true perfection is.  I could relate to colbert I CAN relate to Colbert, LOL!  I can always relate to the real deal, but I can't stand "plastic" any more then when I was a teen in the 70s and that term was very popular


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Yes, I've never seen him say he was a democrat on tv or in quotes is what I was saying but I can see that not being understood.



I knew what you were talkin about, I just googled "is Colbert a democrat" and got that info, who knows what you get on Google, but like I said, I just like him, don't care what labels he has on him  To me, he's the kind of guy that everyone can relate to, and laugh, unless they "sadly" have no sense of humor.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2015)

I will miss Jon Stewart. He's one of the funniest people I've ever seen on TV!  I don't care about his politics, I care about his wit.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I will miss Jon Stewart. He's one of the funniest people I've ever seen on TV!  I don't care about his politics, I care about his wit.



you hit the nail on the head, I don't care about his beliefs, he is one of the funniest since Carson hugs, denise


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I will miss Jon Stewart. He's one of the funniest people I've ever seen on TV!  I don't care about his politics, I care about his wit.



Same here, I wasn't the one to bring it up, not sure why it ever came up to begin with.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

John was a passionate progressive and I loved how he sold it with humor.


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 12, 2015)

I will miss the way he skewered politicians, "news" people who read factless news, and anyone who was insincere, clueless, self-aggrandizing,lying, or hypocritical.  I hope whoever replaces him has similar writing skills.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

rporter610 said:


> I will miss the way he skewered politicians, "news" people who read factless news, and anyone who was insincere, clueless, self-aggrandizing,lying, or hypocritical.  I hope whoever replaces him has similar writing skills.


 

:thumbsup1:Spot on, that was some of everything there was to love about watching him.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

I love Jon Stewart! I can't watch full programmes here as it's picked up that I'm in a 'foreign' country.  But I can watch clips.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

I've never caught every show every evening, but I have been watching more regularly, was there some reason it wasn't on last night nor on the schedule for tonight?  Last night's show was a repeat, but it wasn't even listed on the schedule, only repeats are scheduled for next week.  I know he's leaving, but, I didn't hear about a break.  Anyone hear anything, I haven't found info on the net just yet.


----------



## charlotta (Feb 13, 2015)

_ hope Comedy wil run Jon's old shows.It will fun to recall the old news segments._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like CNN wants to hire Jon Stewart.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/02/12/terror-spreads-fox-news-cnn-hire-jon-stewart.html


----------



## Josiah (Feb 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like CNN wants to hire Jon Stewart.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/02/12/terror-spreads-fox-news-cnn-hire-jon-stewart.html



I just can't seeing Jon at CNN. From what I've read I think he's going to sort of follow in Woody Allen's footsteps, apparently he really enjoyed his rookie movie director gig making the film Rosewater.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

If only he would show up soon, I don't care where at this point.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 14, 2015)




----------

